# Just bought my first bag of fresh coffee. I’m excited to go down this rabbit hole.



## Nellybmaina (Jun 14, 2020)

Long time lurker, I have just finished ordering my first bag of coffee. It feels like such an achievement. I'm excite to really get to experience coffee.

Thank you to all the posts on this community.

Neva

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Welcome! 🙌


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Welcome. Hope you enjoy the adventure.

What coffee did you buy? Whats your go-to brew method? (Chemes, V60, Cafetiere etc?)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Troopa (Jul 13, 2020)

Congrats, cant wait to get back into a fresh bag myself!


----------



## Turner19901 (Jul 10, 2020)

Make sure to try square mile if you haven't already, my favourite roaster by far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

